
Ask HN: Is there any way to have a privacy policy graded? - dvasdekis
In creating my SaaS startup, I&#x27;m looking to use my strong privacy guarantees as a competitive advantage. Problem is, nobody actually reads privacy policies, and instead companies get by on the &#x27;vibe&#x27; of their privacy claims. I want to do something a bit more substantive than that.<p>Is there any service that offers a grading of one&#x27;s privacy promises, or a list of clauses that, if used, would mean a company has a strong privacy policy? I basically want my startup to get an &#x27;A&#x27; on privacy, and for my customers to see that, so that they don&#x27;t have to read my privacy policy if they don&#x27;t want to.
======
troydavis
Here’s 3 that I’m familiar with. They don’t solve the problem of anyone seeing
or caring about the ratings, though:

[https://privacyspy.org/](https://privacyspy.org/)

[https://tosdr.org/](https://tosdr.org/) (scroll to Ratings)

[https://www.privacymonitor.com/rating/](https://www.privacymonitor.com/rating/)

